# Mast-R-Lift and Benchdog router table compatibility



## glender01 (Feb 4, 2012)

After reading a post on a woodworking forum that the Jessem Mast-R-Lift and Benchdog ProMax RT cast iron router table could go together, I made sure that Jessem did indeed have a version of their Mast-R-Lift that came with the 8 1/4 x 11 3/4 plate size that Benchdog used in their table. They did. So I purchased both the Jessem Mast-R-Lift and the Benchdog ProMax RT cast iron router table in my bid to obtain the best of breed in lifts & table. Needless to say. I would have preferred their current model (the Mast-R-Lift II), but the money just wasn't there and their previous model seemed OK to me for the price.

I finally got it all set up and after noticing that the lift's attachment holes didn't match up to the holes in the table, I investigated some more & found out that Jessem uses "snugger bars" to secure their lifts. OK, I am fine with that. Needless to say I had to email Jessem and get them sent to me since I was not sent any snugger bars originally. Today I got a small and large bar - neither of which fits any holes in the plate. Apparently they sent the snugger bars for the current model (the Mast-R-Lift *II*).

When I called Jessem, I was told the following : 1) the Mast-R-Lift I had did not use snugger bars and 2) they (at Jessem) did not see any use in bolting the lift to the table unless I was using a router bit somewhere around 2". They said the large weight of the lift & the router (a PC 7518) would be enough, and yes, they actually rout this way, though there are some out there who like things "bolted down".

So .... are they correct ?? I would like to know what others think before I go and fire things up & become another statistic of a home workshop accident  All clues\tips\information\relevant experiences warmly welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glen, regular mounting plates do not move so the heavy Jessem you bought shouldn't either.


----------



## glender01 (Feb 4, 2012)

So you just drop the lift & the router into the tables recess and start routing ??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Seems too simple, doesn't it? As long as the recess fits the plate so it doesn't move you are all set.


----------



## glender01 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'll say - especially since I am one of those "bolted down" types. However I do detect a bit of movement or slop (about maybe 1/16 or less).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Glen.

Yes, that is the way they work - if you check out the Router Workshop Videos, you will see Bob and Rick just lift out the router to change bits - no lift required....

Routerworkshop.net


----------

